# Routers:  Are Higher dBi Antennas Effective?



## MT Alex (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a TP-Link modem/router that is having difficulty providing a strong signal to my master bedroom, which is about 45 feet and several walls away.  I have looked at several range extending solutions, but the cheapest would be to try replacing the 3 dBi antennas with these 9 dBi ones.

Do these larger antennas work, or are they more of a hoax?  I have no experience on the matter and if it's money wasted then I might as well put that towards a better solution.


----------



## CJCerny (Jan 25, 2013)

They work, but you have to understand how they work. They work generally by changing the shape of the radiation pattern. Router is only putting out so much energy so all you can do with that energy is shape it slightly differently. If you want the same pattern "just bigger", you need a router that puts out more energy or a booster that adds more power to your existing router.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 25, 2013)

Ah, so these just change the shape of the Omni-directional doughnut?  I'm not sure if that would solve my problem, then.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 25, 2013)

Be a man and run a CAT 6 cable down the hallway ffs.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 25, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Be a man and run a CAT 6 cable down the hallway ffs.



Heck, I ran an 80' one in my crawl space to move my router to where it is now  I moved out of my office and into my living room when we had another youngin'

The best option would be to read before bed like I used to instead of watching Netflix on a tablet.


----------



## xvi (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd just run a cable in to your deadzone and set up an AP with the same SSID, encryption and password. It's the wireless client's job to pick the best AP. It should work just like cell phones do, hopping from tower to tower. Just make sure they're on different channels.

If you can't find a cheap access point, just get any ol' second hand router and turn DHCP off.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 25, 2013)

Another, but more expensive option would be one of those powerline network extenders.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2013)

MIMO baby...  though I don't think that model has it, you might want to simply try re-arranging the antennea, worth a shot.

Or you can just pick up a paperback, lol


----------



## CJCerny (Jan 25, 2013)

It is probably possible to purchase a multi-directional antenna with more gain. More gain means more sensitivity which means more range in every direction. You would need to first determine the db of gain of your existing antennas. If you can then find antennas with a higher db number than the ones you currently have, that will likely give you more range.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 25, 2013)

A lot of residential gateways (modem+router combos) have trouble with range extenders so please keep that in mind. 

Please also keep in mind that you need the proper SMA connector on the router. Many that still have external antennas use proprietary connectors that you can't upgrade the antennae.

This one is a pretty good option for changing the antenna. You can mix antenna types as well.
Amped Wireless | High Power 12dBi Omni-Directional Wi-Fi Antenna WA12


----------



## Jetster (Jan 25, 2013)

james888 said:


> Another, but more expensive option would be one of those powerline network extenders.



Im testing one right now. Actually works quite well. Only down side is its 10/100 but it work great


----------



## technicks (Jan 26, 2013)

A few months back i replaced my Linksys WRT54GL for a E2000. Both have custom firmware.
The new router is great. I finally get what i pay for. Internet speed that is. Looking at the wireless signal. The WRT54GL fitted with high gain 7DBI antenna's did give me full wifi signal bars on my phone and tablet. Using the E2000 which does not have external antenna's i am lucky if i get one bar.
I live in a 3 story concrete house. Router is on the first floor in my bedroom. Before i did use a Linksys range extender but that thing was a b#tch to install correct and often gave me trouble using portable devices in the house.

I must say i did oc the shit out of that router and did fiddle with same settings  but looking at what i got then and now i would say they do help a bit.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 26, 2013)

That's one thing that irks me about a lot of router manufacturers. They ditched external antennas to make the routers look good and the only way to upgrade the coverage is to add an AP or use a range extender/repeater. At least Amped Wireless keeps external antenna on all their stuff. Thier USB adapters even can have the antennas upgraded!


----------



## bmaverick (Jan 26, 2013)

In the TP-LINK modem/router, does it have a menu dealing with transmitter to boost the signal strength?  My Westell has that and so does my ATT.  Remember not to set it at the maximum because in time it will burn out the unit. Typically on a power scale of 0-10, 8 is the ideal setting.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 26, 2013)

james888 said:


> Another, but more expensive option would be one of those powerline network extenders.



I've looked at quite a few, and have my eye on a couple as an alternative if cheaper methods don't work.



Sasqui said:


> MIMO baby...  though I don't think that model has it, you might want to simply try re-arranging the antennea, worth a shot.



The documentation says it's a MIMO unit, but I'm not sure how to make that work in my favor.



remixedcat said:


> A lot of residential gateways (modem+router combos) have trouble with range extenders so please keep that in mind.
> 
> Please also keep in mind that you need the proper SMA connector on the router. Many that still have external antennas use proprietary connectors that you can't upgrade the antennae.
> 
> ...



My router has the standard SMA connectors.  It also says you are supposed to mount the Amped Wireless 6 feet in the air?  



bmaverick said:


> In the TP-LINK modem/router, does it have a menu dealing with transmitter to boost the signal strength?  My Westell has that and so does my ATT.  Remember not to set it at the maximum because in time it will burn out the unit. Typically on a power scale of 0-10, 8 is the ideal setting.



I replaced an older Westell with this unit, and it does work much better.  The device was defaulted at 100% signal strength.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 26, 2013)

No you're not supposed to mount it 6ft in the air...where does it say that???


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 26, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> No you're not supposed to mount it 6ft in the air...where does it say that???



I found it while poking around checking out reviews for it.  Most of them are very positive, not sure what the troubles are with this dude.


----------



## Frick (Jan 26, 2013)

Six feet in the air is not the same as six feet of the ground. 

He meant it's not supposed to be on the floor. Six feet (or about 1.8 metres for us civilized folks) is a bit weird though.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 26, 2013)

Frick said:


> Six feet in the air is not the same as six feet of the ground.



Bah, semantics

I updated my firmware, I'm going to go see if it made any difference with some Star Trek Voyager.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 26, 2013)

Putting your antenna on the ground is bad mmmkay.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 26, 2013)

^ lol. no. antennas are just antennas, nothing much. its not bad, its silly. like installing lights on the ground instead of the ceiling XD

to power a more dbi antenna you will need a beefier driver/amplifier.

these antennas work by changing the physical characteristics of the wave its outputting, i.e. the amplitude of the wave. more amplitude = more energy reqd, so you will need a better amplifier.


a better idea is to place it at the corner of a room, and have a DIY parabolic reflector installed on it. cheap, wont cost more than 10$.

this being said, i have cheap ass USB accesspoint that i use as a wifi transmitter and i can get signals upto 35ft away without drop in power or ping. this too through 12"thick brick mortar walls and without any parabola.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 26, 2013)

technicks said:


> I live in a 3 story concrete house.



I bet you there is steel reinforcements in the concrete. You're most likely living in a metal cage that loves to absorb Wi-Fi signals.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 26, 2013)

Read this review:
http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/06/...10000g-router-and-smart-repeater-hand/#title3

The R10000G was able to penetrate thru walls and stuff that the resident's current router could not.  

Please note that they mention a repeater+router cost... but those aren't sold together like that you can find the router only for 109 off amazon. 

I have that router and it's awesome. I am able to stream youtube vids with very little effort 200 some feet away. Very powerful stuff. 


I plan on upgrading to thier .ac routers when they release em!!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 26, 2013)

hello amped wireless saleswoman! 

j/k

yeah, that router is beefy. but 200ft? lol.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL DDD.....

and yepperoonies and cheese I was able to stream vids 200 some ft away! The netgear wgr614 could only go 60ft tops for vid streaming.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 27, 2013)

now i want that router too


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 27, 2013)

Ha ha go get it!!!


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, I moved my router from off of the floor behind my trashcan on the lower right to on my desk in the upper left.  It seems to have made a substantial improvement.  I'll have to see how things go.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 27, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Well, I moved my router from off of the floor behind my trashcan on the lower right to on my desk in the upper left.  It seems to have made a substantial improvement.  I'll have to see how things go.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130127/001.jpg



That's a pretty old Sylvania monitor. One of my good friends use to have one and his fiance just replace it with a 23" @ 1080p.  The higher you can put it up the better. Be careful having it near your computer though. If it is behind your tower your case could act as a barrier for the wi-fi signal, especially if it has metal in the chassis.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 19, 2014)

MT Alex said:


> Well, I moved my router from off of the floor behind my trashcan on the lower right to on my desk in the upper left.  It seems to have made a substantial improvement.  I'll have to see how things go.



Now be honest. How long did you clean your desk before you took that picture? lol

I myself had a similar problem.  My ISP Frontier provides a Zyxel ADSL2+ Gateway(Modem+Router) and its range is poop so from my in laws house, 50' away/second story, it wouldn't reach our store/restaurant.  Found an old Netgear WGR614v10, updated firmware making it go from 54mbps to a 150mbps Wifi-N, put it by the window as a repeater and viola, great signal in the whole store.  It was a really simple process, hook the laptop up to the Netgear via ethernet, turn off DHCP, selected repeater/bridge mode, set the Zyxel's IP as the gateway IP.  Now it did take me 4 hrs because it wouldn't work....because i didn't power cycle both routers XD lol

If you decide that moving your router isn't good enough then i 2nd the idea of getting an old cheapo router with wifi-n capability and putting it in repeater mode.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 19, 2014)

Mount it to the wall above your desk, get an old picture, or have the kids paint one, and add some FJ to the back to enclose it and put that on the wall. Art, and wifi.


----------



## xvi (Aug 19, 2014)

CJCerny said:


> It is probably possible to purchase a multi-directional antenna with more gain. More gain means more sensitivity which means more range in every direction. You would need to first determine the db of gain of your existing antennas. If you can then find antennas with a higher db number than the ones you currently have, that will likely give you more range.


Not in every direction. High gain antennas typically sacrifice vertical performance for horizontal.



MT Alex said:


> I found it while poking around checking out reviews for it.  Most of them are very positive, not sure what the troubles are with this dude.



"Compress the signal" is a bit misleading since most people will think compression as in WinZip. What they mean is that it focuses the radiation of the antenna. The first picture shows a standard omnidirectional antenna, the second, a "high gain" omnidirectional antenna. If you're trying to reach, for example, a second floor, a high gain antenna may actually make things worse.

*Standard Antenna*







*High Gain Antenna*
(Note that it's more squat.)
*



*


----------

